

Time for Europe to stop being complicit in NSA's crimes - jdp23
http://www.neurope.eu/blog/time-europe-stop-being-complicit-nsas-crimes

======
junto
The problem is that most people don't care. The vast majority of the public
would prefer to give up their privacy in return for free services.

The people will have their freedom slowly eroded, but at a rate that they
cannot perceive. By the time they realize it, it will be too late.

\- Edward Snowdon realised this.

\- Bradley Manning realized this.

\- Julian Assange realised this.

As technologists we are complicit in this current erosion of (our own) rights.
It is up to us to make the required changes.

The public deserve the truth, even if they cannot stomach it.

